# Limp Mode... Please Help...



## SANS (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys...

Please Help...

Had my car Turbocharged at the beggining of this year and unfortunately after a few months and a spike in boost i broke a conrod...
Anyways had a motor imported in from japan and had it installed but since i started it up 3 weeks ago the car has been stuck in limp mode (not revving past 2400rpm) but with NO DTC's showing on the Consult. We changed MAf and Crank sensors, the Throttle body etc but it still remains in limp mode... with No DTC's.
Any idea on what might be wrong or we havent done or how to clear the limp mode???

Thanx in Advance...
Sans


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Check "the other forum"...you're getting some responses.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Have you done a ecu diagnostics?


----------

